# On Location: Audi Forum Ingolstadt - Gulf TT, R8 LMS, A1 Competition Kit & More



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

IAmAudi.com's post earlier this week of a gallery from the Audi Forum Ingolstadt reminded us we'd been sitting on a stash of photos from a visit we'd made ourselves back in November. Like IAmAudi and probably like every other hardcore Audi enthusiast who goes, there are a few must-see spots including billed visitor destinations such as the Museum Mobile, Museum Shop and Audi Collection Store as well as unofficial enthusiast must-sees such as the underground parking garage and the executive parking spots by building A50. Check out our highlights below and our gallery of 180 photos via the link at the very bottom.










Most will likely already know of this very distinctive TT. Audi board member Michael Dick is fond of the Gulf Racing blue and orange liveries from Le Mans and has built several cars in this combination. This MK2 TT Coupe was built shortly after the second-gen car came out. It features paintwork designed by the Audi Design Team, some Audi Accessories body pieces, color-matched R8 wheels and even color-matched Audi Ceramic brakes. 










Audi Racing Experience R8 LMS. Shots of the whole car are in the gallery but shots of the Joest-managed cars like this one have been seen before. This is the first time we'd noted the R8 LMS badge though and wonder how many R8 owners will figure out a way to pick one up for their steed.










1999 Audi R8R Le Mans racecar. Audi didn't win that first year, but it did make use of the R8R and R8C coupe - the only year these cars were used. This one was spotted outside the Audi Collection store on the second floor of the delivery center.










Audi 80 (Fox to Americans) GTE on display in Museum Mobile rotating exhibit on color. Obviously this slightly modified example is painted Signal Green. Unfortunately, we'd knocked our camera into improper settings while in the Museum and many shots (including all of the 80) came out with heavy amounts of pixel noise. Our apologies. Still, the car is so cool we've included it in the gallery anyway.

Check out more photos from our visit last November via the link below.

* Photo Gallery: On Location at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt *


----------

